# Chopard Mille Miglia Rosso Chronograph Titanium



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Chopard Mille Miglia Rosso Chronograph 
Reference 16/8407 , 40mm Titanium Case 
Super light weight, bracelet will fit up to 7.25 inch wrist. Excellent condition - Full set. 

Price is $2450. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

